# Fredericksburg, Va



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey all,

We are looking for a campground near Fredrickburg, Va. This will be a one night stay, as we will be continuing our trip to CT. the following day. Any suggestions?

Dan


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Try the KOA in Fredericksburg. It's about the only one they have that's not to far off of 95


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We are looking for a campground near Fredrickburg, Va. This will be a one night stay, as we will be continuing our trip to CT. the following day. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


We are staying at the Prince William Travel Trailer Village just off of 95 a little north of Fredericksburg the weekend after Easter. It is part of a state park from what I understand. The entire parking area is paved and they do have pull throughs. Prices seemed pretty reasonable too. A link to the trailer village is below.

If you decide to go there and go before us, let us know. We are only using it as a means to travel into the city. There aren't too many activities this time of year but it doesn't sound like you are interested in sightseeing. Check it out.
DarlenePrince William Travel Trailer Park


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You may want to consider the Kings Dominion (theme park) Campground in Doswell. It is literally only 1/2 mile off the interstate.....super-easy to access and this time of the year, not too crowded. Doswell is about 30-35 miles south of Fredericksburg. Just Sidewinder's $.02

On edit....Where's my Southern Hospitality....nobody tell my mom.

If you don't mind venturing about 20 miles east of route 295 as it bypasses Richmond, VA, back your rig up in my driveway for the night. I have a water hose and a power outlet you can use....won't cost you a dime!

Sidewinder


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Sidewinder said:


> You may want to consider the Kings Dominion (theme park) Campground in Doswell. It is literally only 1/2 mile off the interstate.....super-easy to access and this time of the year, not too crowded. Doswell is about 30-35 miles south of Fredericksburg. Just Sidewinder's $.02
> 
> On edit....Where's my Southern Hospitality....nobody tell my mom.
> 
> ...


Sidewinder, 
You are so cool! That is true southern hospitality.
Prevish gang


----------



## Fredericksburg VA (Dec 20, 2005)

We've stayed at Fredericksburg KOA and at King's Dominion Park Campground, and both are fine. We prefer King's Dominion because it is ve-r-r-y easy access from I-95, the terrain is open and flat, the facilities are excellent and the fees are very reasonable. 1-800-528-1234 for King's Dominion. Fredericksburg KOA is 1-800-562-1889. If you have a military i.d., you could stay at Fort A.P. Hill, about 12 miles off I-95 near Bowling Green, south of Fredericksburg ($20 a night); or at Marine Corps Base Quantico, about 20 miles north of Fredericksburg. Don't know the nightly charge there.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> You may want to consider the Kings Dominion (theme park) Campground in Doswell. It is literally only 1/2 mile off the interstate.....super-easy to access and this time of the year, not too crowded. Doswell is about 30-35 miles south of Fredericksburg. Just Sidewinder's $.02
> 
> On edit....Where's my Southern Hospitality....nobody tell my mom.
> 
> ...


Sidewinder-
Your mom would be proud!
Hope all is well.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sidewinder said:


> You may want to consider the Kings Dominion (theme park) Campground in Doswell. It is literally only 1/2 mile off the interstate.....super-easy to access and this time of the year, not too crowded. Doswell is about 30-35 miles south of Fredericksburg. Just Sidewinder's $.02
> 
> On edit....Where's my Southern Hospitality....nobody tell my mom.
> 
> ...


Sidewinder,

Your Southern hospitality is greatly appreciated. I thank you for the info regarding the campgrounds, and for the gracious invitation to stay in your yard. However, we would be arriving late, and leaving early and we are bringing our dog. We would not feel comfortable intruding on your family.

Maybe one day we will meet at one of the annual rallys! That is if the gas prices ever come down.







If these prices keep up I might have to reconsider driving to Connecticut!

Once again, thank you Sidewinder for the invitation.

Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My wife and I thank all of your for your input. We are trying to decide whether to stop fo the night, or just catch a few winks in a rest stop and keep on trucking.

As my daddy told me, "Always have a backup plan!"









Dan


----------

